# Meldahl dam



## Eyes to the north (Jun 1, 2019)

Any sauger coming in yet? I had a terrible year last year and cant wait to det down there. Only got out a couple times last year due to work and high water and am dying to get some saugers on my line!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Fished in the Marietta area last evening.....skunked.......did catch a nice basketball and picked up a almost new rooster tail out of a tree branch.....saw nice osprey....Water temp. 78*. Billions of small fry sized minnows.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but my thinking is that it is about a month and a half early, before the sauger gather in numbers below the dam.
I never even started fishing for them back when you could get to the base of the dam, until mid-October, and remember fishing for them from than all of the way up until Thanksgiving.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

About 25 years ago on this weekend (Sternwheeler weekend) my buddy and his son and my daughter and I went to local dam. Those 2 kids caught sauger until they were tired of them. That was back in the day. Now it seems a month or more later before you can catch any. And then it is darn few compared to the high end of the cycle.....last 4 or 5 years been very hit and miss with few sauger.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Looking forward to catching some later this year.


----------



## Eyes to the north (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah I dont really even start until the 2nd or 3rd weekend in October. But man sm I itching to pull up a few of thos puppies after the horrible year last year was. The river was up every weekend and I had to work so much I only got out once last year. Hope this year is a lot better. I cant wait


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello all, are you guys shore fishing at Meldahl Dam or fishing from a boat?


----------



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ive caught them a few times early November, but Thanksgiving on seems to be the best. This is from a boat below Meldahl


----------

